# Heads up! ATI Tool unusable with Windows 2000!



## RJARRRPCGP+ (Dec 16, 2007)

> Why is ATITool not working on Windows 9x/Me? or Why do I get the psapi.dll error?
> 
> This is because ATITool is not made to work on anything older than Windows 2000.



Even when I have Windows 2000, I get an error reguarding PSAPI.DLL from Windows 2000!

Please fix this.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you provide a little more information about your system.  Nobody is really going to be able to help you without any details.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2007)

RJARRRPCGP+ said:


> Even when I have Windows 2000, I get an error reguarding PSAPI.DLL from Windows 2000!
> 
> Please fix this.




How about you give us some system specs? That will help!


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

RJARRRPCGP+ said:


> Even when I have Windows 2000, I get an error reguarding PSAPI.DLL from Windows 2000!
> 
> Please fix this.



I think the error is with the user or his machine.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2007)

> PSAPI.DLL (Process Status Helper) is one of the possible DLLs may cause error in Windows system...


http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/04/16/problems-arising-from-psapidll-dynamic-link-library-file/

This is for an IE7 related issue, but may be helpful here. Search your PC for that DLL, if you find more than one, rename them, the only one you want by that file name is located in your Windows\System32 folder. If you do not have it, you can risk finding a reputable DLL Download site and installing it there.

Is W2K even supported by MS anymore? I would recommend updating to XP, there are plenty of cheap copies out and about if you look, and with SP3 on the way, it is still one of the most popular and supported operating systems available today, even though it is going on 7 years old...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP+ (Dec 16, 2007)

My system specs:

Asus A7N8X-X

Athlon XP Barton 3000+ AQZFA 04

512 MB of Infineon PC2700 DDR SDRAM

Western Digital Caviar WD400-BB 40 GB HDD

eVGA e-GeForce 7600 GS AGP8X 256 MB (Recent upgrade and is rthdribl stable.)

Antec True 430 PSU

Windows 2000 Pro SP4 with all security hotfixes from Windows Update.



Windows 2000 is still supported, it will be until 2010.


----------



## AddSub (Dec 16, 2007)

You need psapi.dll in your ATITool directory. I had the same issue with one of my W2k installations and the latest ATITool. I put it in and problems with ATITool were fixed. My version of psapi.dll is 5.1.2600.2180 (An XP version I believe.) 

By the way, do you post of msfn.org forums as well? I think I saw your nick there.


----------



## AZKON (Dec 16, 2007)

*Atitool >0.26 Windows 2000 Incompatible*







As MSDN says in:
Windows Vista or Windows XP[/COLOR]"

But you say "ATITool will only work on Windows 2000/XP/2003"

By the moment I'm using version 0.25b15.

Tested in 2 PCs: Pentium 4 Willamette and Prescott, ATI radeon 7000 and 9700, and both with Windows 2000 5.00.2195 SP4
PSAPI.DLL located in %systemroot%\system32 and version 5.0.2134.1

I hope you can help me.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP+ (Dec 16, 2007)

AddSub said:


> You need psapi.dll in your ATITool directory. I had the same issue with one of my W2k installations and the latest ATITool. I put it in and problems with ATITool were fixed. My version of psapi.dll is 5.1.2600.2180 (An XP version I believe.)
> 
> By the way, do you post of msfn.org forums as well? I think I saw your nick there.



So you're saying that I'm required to get an XP PSAPI.DLL and copy it to the ATI Tool folder? 

That's just lovely! Because I shouldn't have to h4x0r Windows 2000, because it's *NOT* EOL'ed by Microsoft!

Didn't have to do this with previous versions and  XP is not supposed to be required!

BTW, that error message means that the Windows 2000 version of PSAPI.DLL don't have that function!

Other than that, people are happy with Windows 2000.


----------

